# 009 QT Watts Rpz New install issues



## donnhut (Sep 26, 2010)

Greetings,
I work in plant operations for a major hospital group in Texas, I installed a watts 1/2 Rpz yesterday and after all the proper connections were made I slowly openned the water line, then the no 1 shutoff valve and the relief valve started discharging all the water going into it, have installed many of these valves and this is a first for me, any thoughts on what the issue is? Much thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

donnhut said:


> Greetings,
> I work in plant operations for a major hospital group in Texas, I installed a watts 1/2 Rpz yesterday and after all the proper connections were made I slowly openned the water line, then the no 1 shutoff valve and the relief valve started discharging all the water going into it, have installed many of these valves and this is a first for me, any thoughts on what the issue is? Much thanks for any help I can get.


You state that you are a certified Back flow tester? What is the most common reason for a RPZ to discharge from the relief. This should not be a question for you.....have you opened your material from your certification class lately?


----------



## donnhut (Sep 26, 2010)

*Yes*

I realize what causes the relief valve to open, I just have never seen this amount of water coming out before....... also the only thing connected to to the outgoing line is a sprayer for a sink....I just thought it was odd, having never seen this flow of water. Now if you have something constructive to add ........well the point to my original question was "heads up" or a "well you might see this more than once" but maybe I'm in the wrong forum for a constructive response.:whistling2:


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*Richard craniums among us!*

Morning , your problem might be dirt,defective product,or the sping loaded spray causing back preasure! I really dont know! U have a good day now hope this helped!! Matt b aka big dawg!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

bigdawginc said:


> Morning , your problem might be dirt,defective product,or the sping loaded spray causing back preasure! I really dont know! U have a good day now hope this helped!! Matt b aka big dawg!


 
You gott splain it to me bro. How does a "spring loaded spray causing backpressure" happen?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

donnhut said:


> Greetings,
> I work in plant operations for a major hospital group in Texas, I installed a watts 1/2 Rpz yesterday and after all the proper connections were made I slowly openned the water line, then the no 1 shutoff valve and the relief valve started discharging all the water going into it, have installed many of these valves and this is a first for me, any thoughts on what the issue is? Much thanks for any help I can get.


Tsk tsk tsk, and you call yourself backflow certified. Obviously the incoming water pressure and the water pressure in the reduced pressure zone are coming within 2 psi of one another.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

donnhut said:


> I realize what causes the relief valve to open, I just have never seen this amount of water coming out before....... also the only thing connected to to the outgoing line is a sprayer for a sink....I just thought it was odd, having never seen this flow of water. Now if you have something constructive to add ........well the point to my original question was "heads up" or a "well you might see this more than once" but maybe I'm in the wrong forum for a constructive response.:whistling2:


No Don, you are not in the wrong forum for a constructive response. However, maybe since you are new to the forum you missed out on a couple of nuances of the playground.

1. At the top of the page it says "Plumbing Professionals Only". To us, this generally refers to someone that holds specific credentials in our trade such as a license.
2. To help us help you, we ask that you post an intro in the intro section so we can better understand your background and better assist you. This is an attempt to weed out unlicensed people that water down our livelihood just trying to get free help rather than getting a pro to do the job.
3. *well the point to my original question was "heads up" or a "well you might see this more than once". * That is not what you said or did in your original post. You gave a plea for help and thanked us for any help *you* might get.
4. Don't be so defensive. There is a lot of wisdom and knowledge to be gleaned from this group. But that doesn't mean someone isn't going to fire a shot across your bow every now and then. Take it in stride, relax, and don't be so quick to snap at the hands you want fed from.

Now...how 'bout that intro so we know who we're helping. (that's forum speak for the ball's in your court)


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with the others that if you are a card caring cross connection device inspector, you would know exactly why the device you installed is going into a full dump when you turn it on.

Personally I will never install a 009, IMHO they are junk.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing that a hospital would let a maintenance guy mess with a critical life safety device.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Amazing that a hospital would let a maintenance guy mess with a critical life safety device.


In Texas he would be required to be a licensed plumber to install or maintain a BFP device on any potable water service other than irrigation or a rural water provider. It is governed by the TCEQ ( Texas Commission on Environmental Quality) not the state plumbing board. Unless you are a licensed plumber, then it is both.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> In Texas he would be required to be a licensed plumber to install or maintain a BFP device on any potable water service other than irrigation or a rural water provider. It is governed by the TCEQ ( Texas Commission on Environmental Quality) not the state plumbing board. Unless you are a licensed plumber, then it is both.


Here, you can be certified tester and and not need a plumbing license, thou you have to be a plumber to install the device.


----------



## donnhut (Sep 26, 2010)

*thanks*

yes it is amazing, I'm authorized by the county water dept to do in house plumbing only. It is a relatively easy installation process that normally goes without a hitch. And no I am not a plumber by trade and I'm not classified as a "maintainance man", HVAC is my classifacation, so I shall bother you no more with my questions.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Closed


----------

